# oh,Fudge! waiting for Google



## Ramon (Oct 5, 2006)

does anyone know how long it takes to actually get google to submit your url? It seems like it may take awhile-what should i do meanwhile?
Please help.

-Live,love,and eat chocolates!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: oh,Fudge!*



Ramon said:


> It seems like it may take awhile-what should i do meanwhile?


Eat a sandwich, walk the dog, run a t-shirt business?

As important as search engines are, they're not going to just generate sales for you. It doesn't really matter if it takes a day, a week, or a month for Google to index your page - you should be building up the business through site improvements and advertising every step of the way.

If you're basically stuck at that "what next?" phase, I'd recommend taking a look at the marketing forum and seeing if there are some new ideas there you could try implementing.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: oh,Fudge!*

Submitting your URL does not mean you are submitting your URL to be posted. It means you are asking them to place you URL in their search engine.. if it were only that easy. In fact you may get placed.. you in fact may be number 2,004,001 in that category. Lewis is so right on.. I have designed websites for people and the next day they call me and ask why they can't find me in their search.. I tell them about the long conversation we had before I did there web site.. which they forget... call me in a year.. It is not just about submitting your URL. it is about how your website is set up to attract the googlebots.. or yahoo spiders that go out looking for you.. content, meta files other thing on your website are what get your site ranking. Not submitting your website. And please don't pay for anyone to submit your website.. instead send me the money because I can do what they do... nothing!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: oh,Fudge!*



> does anyone know how long it takes to actually get google to submit your url? It seems like it may take awhile-


You can find all the info on these Google pages:

How do I add my site:
http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=34397

webmaster gudidelines:
http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=35769

If you get your site linked to from other sites, it will get you in Google faster. However, you have to make sure your site is search engine friendly, so that you make the most out of your listing in Google (and other search engines).

Search engines can generate LOTS of sales for you, however it can take lots of time and research to learn how to do it right and to move your way up in the search engine ranks. 



> what should i do meanwhile?


as Solmu said, in the meantime, you should be thinking of all types of creative ways to market and advertise your business to your target market


----------

